

How only Ubuntu ever works - gadr90
http://blog.gadr.me/some-days-are-not-so-easy/

======
keithpeter
-2th mistake: consider dual booting when trying out a new version of an operating system

-1th mistake: not using the wonderfully powerful command line tools available in GNU/Linux to make a copy of the Ubuntu 12.04 system. Some use dd or dress it up with CloneZilla, others use filesystem level tools like tar then restore grub with a live image. Point is you can always get back...

0th mistake: going out to work without a USB stick containing a _known
working_ live image. You can boot of a USB even if the hard drive dies. Plug
another USB stick in for storage.

Not gloating, I've made _all_ these mistakes at least once!

~~~
gadr90
All valid points! I hate dual booting, however. Tried many times and I never
actually boot into the second OS. And, yeah, definitely should have not left
my usb stick at home.

------
twic
I run Ubuntu at work and Fedora at home; i also ran Fedora at my previous job.
Ubuntu has been very far from a "trusty rock" (eg two weeks ago it wouldn't
boot to X because it had somehow installed two conflicting versions of the
Nvidia drivers, and was running the kernel module from one and the userspace
client from another, wat), whereas Fedora really has been hassle-free, despite
generally having fresher versions of packages.

Given that Fedora is so good, and given that it has an impeccable pedigree and
is not exactly obscure, why do i never hear about people using it?

~~~
gadr90
AHAHA that error was f'd up. Yes, it has its crazyness', ocasionally, but I
had a mighty good time with 12.04. Let's see how 13.10 behaves as my main
driver.

About Fedora, I have fiddled with it in my Linux-discovery days (not that I'm
any kind of pro! on the contrary) and found it to be rather OK, but right now
I dont want to waste any time getting to know a different structure, different
package manager, etc etc. That takes time and I'd like to focus on some
important objectives on 2014.

Thanks for the tip though! (And for the read! Very excited for being noticed
on the big orange ocean.)

